

Particle physics: Merry Christmas, Dr Heuer - hhm
http://economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10319130

======
kkim
They make it sounds as if being an administrator is fun. Surely the best job
in physics is to be someone who gets to spend nearly all of their time doing
research and has job security and few responsibilities.

